# Feeling your age today ???



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I felt a bit rough this morning, another crap night, woke up at 3am and tossed all night til 5:30, still I thought I'm still in full working order, well more or less so I thought who famous didn't make it to my age of 65, quite a few it seems according to this little web site, yes it is a little morbid, but count your blessing as we're the lucky ones, some more than others.

*Enjoy*

.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I woke up with a toothache before 4, been up since 0430. Bloomin' nuisance, I only went for my regular check-up and clean last week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I woke up with a toothache before 4, been up since 0430. Bloomin' nuisance, I only went for my regular check-up and clean last week.


I've had a nagging one for a week or so, it passes off after an hour, I'll have to get it sorted soon.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That's no way to talk about Liz.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> That's no way to talk about Liz.>


She not a nag as it happens, just makes lots of funny noises if I don't do something :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sounds more like you need to get a hearing aid then Kev.>>

cabby

ps. Where ever you are getting these old jokes from, give Bob Monkhouse his book back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What!!!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Having toothache is similar to having a vehicle with a knackered battery.

The majority of people put off having a battery replaced, they believe it will repair itself if they keep recharging it, and the same with toothache. They believe the pain will clear itself within a few days??


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You mean those rumours are not true. Dammmm....>>

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Been to the dentist this morning and had a filling done. Just about feel my lip again now. I hate that injection in the joint of the jaw. Makes me want to grab the dentist's goolies.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

My dentist's a woman so I don't have that option/temptation...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Been to the dentist this morning and had a filling done. Just about feel my lip again now. I hate that injection in the joint of the jaw. Makes me want to grab the dentist's goolies.


For those that have not heard it the joke goes like this:-

Two companies teams reach deadlock in negotiations.

The Chairman of the host company calls a coffee brak in the ante-room, during which he tells he following joke:

" A miss Wilkinson visits the dentist; just as he is about to start drilling he pulls back saying 'Miss Wlkinson do you realise you have my b*lls clutched in your right hand?"

"Yes she replies - we are not going to hurt each other are we ?"

The contract negotiations were successfully concluded within the hour.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've got a right throbber going on at the moment (fnarr fnarr).


----------

